# Stickers



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Does anyone know where i can find stickers for a 1972 Snapper RER. Do they still have them or do i need to find a picture and see if i can get someone to make them. I am fixing to start on redoing mine and i need the stickers.
Jody


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Are you looking for the scratch-n-stiff variety?

:furious:


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I'd check with a Snapper dealer and see if they can order the decals you need. That would be your best bet and they would be original, not repros.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Thanks Joe i called my dealer he said he would check it out for me. I was hoping that amicks or some other Snapper dealer out there would know. And no Andy I'm not looking for the scratch-n-stiff variety:lmao: 
Jody


----------



## amicks (Sep 16, 2003)

Yes, New stickers for the front are available but they will be a little different than the originals but they look nice. I think I have some in stock and I will ship one at no charge Jody if you'll send me your address.


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

okay yeah so what does RER stand for exactly lol im soo clueless
Ryan


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by farmallmaniac _
> *okay yeah so what does RER stand for exactly lol im soo clueless
> Ryan *


Rear Engine Rider
Jody


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

ahh I got it thanks
Ryan


----------



## DWerner (Oct 24, 2010)

hey Tony , I also have an old Snapper rer that is in need of new stickers. Can I get a price on them if you still have some available . Thanks


----------

